# Prostate Biopsy?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anybody had one that cares to respond? How was it?(Sounds terrible!) I may be getting one in the future?!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

me too


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Had one 6th of october,not a big deal, I am a lightweight when it comes to anesthesia, out like a light woke up my room, with sore throat wondering if they went in the wrong end.
The part I did not appreciate before procedure was the camera they shoved in my *$#@ to look ay my bladder, did that without warning or drugs.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes, had one and it wasn’t bad....the worst thing is the time spent waiting to get the results......Dr Abaza took my prostate out along with lymph nodes and have been cancer free for 2 years!!!!!


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Also, was not put out while they did it, and also feel the anxiety of wondering what’s going to happen makes one feel worse than the biopsy!!!!!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

What type of biopsy procedure are you having? Do you know the level of sedation they will be giving? 
I haven't had one but watched a few, knowing the level of sedation I would be getting would put me more at ease personally, I'm a baby when it comes to medical procedures for myself. Even watching with just local and talking to the patients after, they seemed to tolerate the procedure well and effects after are generally mild and short lasting. 
Again I'm a wuss when it's me personally and would love to be knocked out simply for the anxiety of knowing what's going on down there.
I wish you the best.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd want to know what if anything his/her plan is for the pain. 2 words - conscious sedation - ask your doc if that's a choice, I'm not an anesthesiologist but, no pain is much better than even a little pain


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Had 1 in ‘18, w/the bladder scope, & a follow-up, w/o scope, in ‘19. I am also a sissy about medical procedures but the procedure itself was a breeze. IV anesthesia = quick & painless. However, realize that they are using hollow needles to take 12, or more, samples from the prostate so there will be some bleeding afterwards. Be prepared for some leakage in your sleep or the most shocking, while sitting on the can & it just drips out. 😲 Official warning was “some bleeding for 2-4 WEEKS” but I had substantial bleeding on the 3rd night, overnight “spotting” & some toilet “drippage“ for several months, in ‘18. Starkly reduced bleeding after the follow-up.

Be certain that you’re getting the “don’t give a damn anesthesia.” A friend who got his in the doc’s office WITHOUT anesthesia!! He won’t talk about it & his wife told me that he was absolutely traumatized for a week afterwards.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Anybody had one that cares to respond? How was it?(Sounds terrible!) I may be getting one in the future?!


My doctor has that on my list of things to get done...I know I shouldn't put it off, but I have been...no symptoms that it needs to be done, other than reaching "that" age.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure if the needle biopsy I had about 15 years ago is the same as what you are having but what I had was no big deal. I was really anxious as I was awake the whole time. They went in thru the butt and I was worried about being awake. I heard and felt 2 needles and couldn't believe that was what I had been so worried about. It was nothing to worry about. The wife and I left the office and went to get something to eat, About an hour and a half later I started to get some discomfort but again it was no big deal.

Next day I felt fine but there was some swelling in the testicle area for a few days. As someone else said waiting for the results was not good even though the rults were all negative.


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

I had one done in 2016 at the Doctors office, I was also awake the whole time with no sedation. He used a sonogram to position the needle around the prostate and he took 12 samples. I had a friend who had just gone through the same thing so I knew what was coming. He said just think firing a flintlock, you can hear a click then a pinch 12 times , must have been invented by a women. The pain wasn't bad a all. Better then alternative if you don't have it done and have cancer. They found it in me and was an aggressive form. I then spent 4 hours in an operating room hanging from my ankles while they operated by robotic surgery to remove my prostate, cancer free now. Here is a picture of the instrument that they stick up your butt, Had to be invented by a angry woman,


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I feel for you gents that have a few years on me. I simply hate anything to do with medical health and I don't look forward to any off this.
Best wishes to all you manly warriors because most of us are truly terrified of the doctors office.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey rolling rock, women get the same treatment with that ultrasonic probe. Wife had that done on a weekly basis 20 years ago during a high risk pregnancy. 
Both sexes share in the fun.
Any of to you eat or drink pomegranate fruit or juice?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I had one done in Aug they gave me a shot to numb the area 12 samples taken no after affects. I am now on #34 radiation mine was minute get it done as soon as possible also on horemone shots. I am 75 am I going to live forever NO but want to live as long as I can.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Was told they'd send a "kit" some days before. Day of test, I'd get a enima, couple antobiotics, and a local needle numbing injection of the prostate, assume like at the dentist? They said total 10-15 mins. All performed by an urologist. Need driver to go home.
Nauti, Me Too!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Assisted as an RN with many prostate biopsies. If you need a driver then you will most likely receive some form of sedation. Whole procedure lasts 5-7 minutes. The numbing is similar to the dentist, needle goes through a channel in the ultrasound probe (the dr directs it with ultrasound guidance). Best advice I can provide is to close your eyes when they are getting ready to start and practice whatever relaxation technique works for you. Stay focused on steady breathing, don’t hyperventilate. Try to keep your muscles relaxed, the more you tense up your muscles the more difficult the procedure is for all involved. If you have specific questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

mbrn can I just make it really easy and do it by Zoom?


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> mbrn can I just make it really easy and do it by Zoom?


Might be awkward getting the camera where it needs to be!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm scheduled for this Thursday Dec 16. A bit "anxious" abt the experience, keeping busy. Fingers crossed........!


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm scheduled for this Thursday Dec 16. A bit "anxious" abt the experience, keeping busy. Fingers crossed........!


You will be fine...trust me...like any surgery, the anticipation is the worst...good luck!!!!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Follow the doctors pre and post orders and you will do great C.J.! Prayers for negative results!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

22 more radiation to go biop was not bad at all


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

c.j. praying for you God bless


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm scheduled for this Thursday Dec 16. A bit "anxious" abt the experience, keeping busy. Fingers crossed........!


Meant to say WED, Dec 16?! Thanks for the Well Wishes!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You'll do great cjs!
Will be praying for you...


----------



## drewsdad (Dec 15, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> Anybody had one that cares to respond? How was it?(Sounds terrible!) I may be getting one in the future?!


I had it done in 06 was awake, could feel the pinch , he took six samples, my recommendation, get it done no matter what, my was positive and had to have it removed, 14 yrs cancer free.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Definitely get it done if indicated, all my biopsies came back cancerous, also some had spread to lymph nodes. Was diagnosed 16 months ago. 95 % of prostate cancer is very slow growing. I had the 5% that is aggressive. guys stay up on PSA tests and rectal exams when needed.
8 weeks of radiation and they say I will be on very expensive meds(unpleasant side effects) for the rest of my life. urologist gave me at least 4-5 years at first. I’ve responded and tolerated the treatments well. Now he says I may live 10-15 years. I’m still doing most the things I always have. I’m 61.
Who knows, with modern medicine and all the cancer research I may live another 20 years


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Best Wishes/Prayers for you Harry! My biopsy procedure went smooth, it really is a mental thing that sounded much worse than it was! Very light bleeding, walked out, could have driven myself home. Waiting on results, "in a few days."


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Best wishes for a good outcome for you also Harry. Your family and this family need you many, many more years. Glad your procedure went well also c.j. and fingers crossed for great results.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

RollingRock said:


> I had one done in 2016 at the Doctors office, I was also awake the whole time with no sedation. He used a sonogram to position the needle around the prostate and he took 12 samples. I had a friend who had just gone through the same thing so I knew what was coming. He said just think firing a flintlock, you can hear a click then a pinch 12 times , must have been invented by a women. The pain wasn't bad a all. Better then alternative if you don't have it done and have cancer. They found it in me and was an aggressive form. I then spent 4 hours in an operating room hanging from my ankles while they operated by robotic surgery to remove my prostate, cancer free now. Here is a picture of the instrument that they stick up your butt, Had to be invented by a angry woman,
> View attachment 459153


Holly ****, Knock me out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

cj.....good luck and hope all is well!!!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im 62 but its never been mentioned by my dr but my psa's has always been low so guess Im ok so far


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes, psa is what they check....2 years ago my psa shot up...went through tests and biopsy was final proof....I have cancer....not really what you want to hear, I had 3 choices...cemo, seeds, or remove the prostate....chose removal of prostate... the cancer had got out of my prostate so they removed my prostate plus 17 lymph nodes....so far all is good!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Did one yesterday. Piece of cake, twilight anaesthesia. No pain, stopped bleeding already. Not near what I anticipated, but hove no result in hand. I'm just about 65 and found enlarged prostate a few weeks ago when I passed 8 kidney stones in one week. I'm on edge about hearing the results come Tuesday. Get it done. ood luck and good health to everybody.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Or’ Whiskers prayers sent for negative results on Tuesday!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Had my biop on Dec 16, have not heard a word yet! Strange! Starting to get a bit apprenhensive!(On the bright side, last week in a tv ad for Akron-Summa, my doc was featured doing a robotic-least invasive-removal with the very best of results mentioned!) Made me feel a bit better to know that of 5-6 urologists, they used him! If I don't hear something Monday, calling Tuesday. Maybe they didn't want to "impact" the Holidays???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope they didn't loose my results! 
By the way, they use a "Gleason Score" to id the agressiveness of a tumor(1-10) I understand they "start" at 6, noone(with cancer) ever gets a "starting" number less than that!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Had my biop on Dec 16, have not heard a word yet! Strange! Starting to get a bit apprenhensive!(On the bright side, last week in a tv ad for Akron-Summa, my doc was featured doing a robotic-least invasive-removal with the very best of results mentioned!) Made me feel a bit better to know that of 5-6 urologists, they used him! If I don't hear something Monday, calling Tuesday. Maybe they didn't want to "impact" the Holidays???


Keep us posted. We're all thinking about you.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

In the past, I never get notified of a negative result. I'm talking about anything they send to get lab work done on.
4 years ago they removed 33 grams of my prostate due to an enlarged prostate. Average prostate is 7 to 8 grams. I never heard a word from them.
Also, you've never lived until they stick the camera up the front side with zero numbing or anesthesia. I saw stars going around and around. My toes curled for 3 days. Think I went cross eyed.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="
Also, you've never lived until they stick the camera up the front side with zero numbing or anesthesia. I saw stars going around and around. My toes curled for 3 days. Think I went cross eyed.
[/QUOTE]
They get a good look into your bladder that way. I swear I elevated off the exam table, David Blain's got nothing on me. Yea, never forget that.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I wish I hadn't read this thread some of these posts are starting to make me a bit nervous.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Apparently, they didn't loose the biopsies! Ran some shopping errands this morning. wife got a call, tests proved Positive! Someone to call Monday to discuss more tests to check for spreading. More later.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey CJ that's exactly why you do the screening tests, to catch it early. Scary stuff but you'll be fine. I've had 7 years of quality life and counting since my cancer diagnosis. If I can pray for you please PM me.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry and glad at the same time CJ. Like Enon said, at least they caught it early.
My wife's breast cancer was caught early via a mammogram. 12 plus years ago. We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Many thanks for the prayer offers! I really appreciate it(and can use them!!) Right now, I'm apprehensive, and optimistic at the same time. Due to family history with this disease, I've been watching PSA results(closely & annually) for abt 30 yrs. so yes, this should be early detection which is my basis for the optimism. Now to wait for the call tomrrow.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Many thanks for the prayers! I truly appreciate that(and may be needing it!) Due to my family history, having seen my fathfer sadly die from it because it was caught too late, I've been closely tracking my PSA readings for close to 30 yrs now. It finally "jumped"(only from 2.0-3.85) in the last year(prior to this, was always under 2), the flag went up(under the 4.0 baseline but still a red flag!) For anyone 35-40(or older, esp if there's a famly history, get it done regularly(every 1-2 yrs) since 1 in 5 men will get prostate cancer! Most med insurance covers it. There are also "free PSA blood tests" done annually in many communities, call your county health departments for info, but get it done! Sitting here now waiting for the phone call to schedule the "further testing".


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Got good news this evening. Thanks, everyone, for good thoughts and prayers. Doc said the biopsy came back clear despite enlargement and higher PSA, but we signed up for a molecular study by an independent lab. Apparently the needle biopsy only gives a good visual of the sample tissue in each poke - makes sense that you can't see what you didn't cut out). If cancer levels are lower than visually detectable or in surrounding tissues, the sample may contain indications that can be picked up on a molecular level. Doc says they see about 20% positives in this test, but it would likely be very early in the stages and we'd have more time to develop a strategy for further treatment is necessary. So, not out of the woods yet, but statistical probability is approaching 1 for negative. I will sleep better tonight, anyway.

Best of luck, prayers and good wishes to everyone else dealing with it in any way. Get it done.

Dennis


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

For what it's worth, I read years ago that the lifespans for patients who had the prostate removed and those who took no action were basically the same. The big difference was in quality of life. Incontinence, impotence, etc. often follows the removal. Now, having said that, if your doctor determines the cancer is very aggressive,or if you are on the younger side, that's a different story. Also the biopsy itself can lead to complications, so unless one's PSA numbers are increasing dramatically, that might also be something to pass on.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just went for an MRI for mine yesterday. Waiting on results.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Having bone scan and CT scans today, conference to review the results the 20th. Hoping for best prognosis! Will post doctor's Comments next week. Thks for postings!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wishing for the best for you c.j. You too Pops.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Prayers sent to all, just had a buddy diagnosed with prostate cancer.

Spoke with my dr this week about PSA test.I was told your numbers are going to increase as you age so they dont like to do the test to create a baseline like they did 5 years ago,reson is now your doctor is required to refer you to the urologist which is more tests and more money when your number increase(even slightly). Having the PSA test done when young gives you the baseline you need for early detection. According to my dr that every man if they would live long enough will eventually have prostate cancer. Depending on your age depends on a treatment plan or not. Diagnosed in your 70's they will only monitor the advancement without any treatment,the thought is you will most likely die from something else before you would from prostate cancer.
I asked why when having a colonoscopy why they dont mention the prostate i was told two different doctors for two different issues. To me that doesn't make any sense at all they are already in there and go past it why not look

This was the information given to me by my doctor that works in a clinic for Cleveland


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I am praying for all you OGF guys Monday will be my last radiation (45) my PSA was 3.87 one month into treatment 2.67. I chose radiation after consulting with Dr I go back in May for another PSA, I felt a Oz of prevention was worth a # of cure.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Prayers sent to all, just had a buddy diagnosed with prostate cancer.
> 
> Spoke with my dr this week about PSA test.I was told your numbers are going to increase as you age so they dont like to do the test to create a baseline like they did 5 years ago,reson is now your doctor is required to refer you to the urologist which is more tests and more money when your number increase(even slightly). Having the PSA test done when young gives you the baseline you need for early detection. According to my dr that every man if they would live long enough will eventually have prostate cancer. Depending on your age depends on a treatment plan or not. Diagnosed in your 70's they will only monitor the advancement without any treatment,the thought is you will most likely die from something else before you would from prostate cancer.
> I asked why when having a colonoscopy why they dont mention the prostate i was told two different doctors for two different issues. To me that doesn't make any sense at all they are already in there and go past it why not look
> ...


Anatomically the prostate is not visualized with a colonoscopy. The colon runs continuously from the small intestine to the rectum, the prostate is on the outside of the colon wall.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Had my blood test, CT and bone scans, doctor called same evening saying "very good news-n_o_ metastasis"! Conference next Wednesday to dicuss trestment options. Because of family history(both grandfathers and father died from prostate cancer), I've monitored PSA annual tests for 30 years. The first time the PSA reading ever jumped more than a couple tenths(2 to 3.8!), the red flag was raised. I have it! Now to deal with it!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Know a guy that just got diagnosed with it. Good luck to all


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Treatment plan has been discussed and approved. Will soon begin the 45 sequencial radiation therapies with hormone injections to reduce the testosterone interference(one injection every 6 months for 2 years). Not too crazy abt the hormone treatments but didn't qualify for surgical removal(too old, too many potential bad side effects!) The urlogist in recent local NEO Summa tv ads is my guy! Prognosis is quite Good and Hoping to get most of the treatments behind me before Spring fishing takes off! I'll update any news here. Thx for all the support!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Geez, c.j. you take good care. Sounds like your Dr. has a good plan for a great outcome. Many fishes in the Spring!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck c.j. I hope it all works out. We're all here pulling for you.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Prayers for a speedy recovery CJ!


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you ever been diagnosed with a non cancerous prostate issue, ( BPH)?
If so, what was the recommended treatment?
Was the treatment successful?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

We're all praying for you brother.
On a side note, I had a prostate reduction procedure a little over 4 years ago. I seems like I'm back in that mess again. I had the camera/catheter procedure a few weeks ago and a follow up ultrasound tomorrow. Turns out the prostate continually grows. Evidently mine did. The first time he removed 33 grams of prostate. Time will tell what's going on now.
Hang in there brother.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Update-Had my first(6 month lasting, needing four of those) hormone injection last week. Jell buffer procedure next Wednesday(they inject a fluid that jells between the prostate and colon to prevent radiation burns on the colon wall during radiation of the prostate). Then the radiation therapy-45 separate 10-15 minute radiation sessions start(one per day, everyday except Sat and Sun.). That will be a grind, esp with the potential of Winter weather still looming! Then(so they say), cancer free! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Good luck with the therapy.
I'm supposed ot hear the results of my molecular test on the biopsy next week/
Prayers for everybody facing this.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Good Luck CJ, I went for my biopsy and it didn't go well. I asked to be sedated and they said I didn't need to be, well.. you know the rest of the story. We went to another oncologist who is going to do it but under sedation.

Ol Wiskers.. good luck with yours as well.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Popspastime said:


> Good Luck CJ, I went for my biopsy and it didn't go well. I asked to be sedated and they said I didn't need to be, well.. you know the rest of the story. We went to another oncologist who is going to do it but under sedation.
> 
> Ol Wiskers.. good luck with yours as well.


Pops....when they did my biopsy I was not sedated and very little pain....it felt like a small pinch or snip, but nothing you can’t handle....it is the fear and hearing war stories that makes the individual apprehensive...good luck!!!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My guy did a “numbing“ similar to the dentist injection. Still felt the impact/clicking noise of the biopsy needle but no pain whatsoever! I assumed they all do it this way. Get er done! Could save your life.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The insertion of his broomstick was so intrusive I couldn't sit there, I need to be knocked out.. plain and simple.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

FInal word on the molecular study came in a phonecall from the urologist ln Friday. Said the test showed normal, so no other treatment planned, Sigh of relief. Good luck to everybody going thru this.

Dennis


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> FInal word on the molecular study came in a phonecall from the urologist ln Friday. Said the test showed normal, so no other treatment planned, Sigh of relief. Good luck to everybody going thru this.
> 
> Dennis


That’s great news.
I start my 45 radiation therapies Tomorrow. This has been taking a long time! Have to assume my “team” knows what’s best!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get your tattoos yet CJ?


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

Best of luck and I wish that all of us pray for you!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Prayers much appreciated! Tattoos-Sort of, I got three little tattoo “freckle dots” during my last mri several days ago. Then three “permanent marker” X’s about where the freckle dots were during my “dry run” last Thursday. They(x’s) are almost gone already. Hope they weren’t too important? One more shower today and they will be Gone! Hope this is done before crappie spawn(hate fishing on weekends)! By the way, went to the “old people’s mass Covid vaccination day” at NEOCOM Saturday. That was a hoot! Several hundred old folks playing “musical chairs” to maintain social distancing! Got first Pfizer shot, back there in three weeks.
UPDATE=having my third radiation treatment today. Go there, drop trousers/undies, lay on back perfectly still with towel over pp, machine lines up, and shoots. Takes 10-12 minutes, getting there, and back, takes an hour! Totally painless, least invasive type of treatment, “39” to go(and counting!) I’ll post again down the road only if some side effects popup, or they give me some “news”.
By the way, very glad I have the Medicare Supplemental(thru Summa) insurance. Got a letter in the mail stating the charge for the radiation treatments is [$326,000$]! Insurance “allows” a Billing of $26,000, My “total” treatments/tests/scans(everything!) copay/out-of-pocket is $3900(maximum), annually!! Guys, if you don’t have some reasonably good insurance, Get It! And Get a PSA. Early diagnosis means a much better “prognosis”!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone have a liver biopsy or bone biopsy .I may need both.Mass behind eye and enlarged liver with high platelet count .Getting old sucks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

B(


fishless said:


> Anyone have a liver biopsy or bone biopsy .I may need both.Mass behind eye and enlarged liver with high platelet count .Getting old sucks


Sorry, not familiar but pray all goes well! 
And YES, it does suck! I never had more that tonsillitis , some sprains, and an annual head cold til after hitting my sixties! Now, lots of things going on...!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Completed my radiation treatments last Friday. Has been a drag going everyday except weekends. Side effects were/are lack of energy, occasional diaherea, frequent urination/some drippage. Driving time going/return, and 2:45 pm appointment time really screwed up the day. But the rad. oncologist is “happy” with how well it apparently went! Have my next consultation/appointment June 8th. They’ll do a PSA and expect the reading to be negligible/nearly zero. Fingers crossed! will update later.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

That is really good news. I'm smiling for you. Congratulations!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Completed my radiation treatments last Friday. Has been a drag going everyday except weekends. Side effects were/are lack of energy, occasional diaherea, frequent urination/some drippage. Driving time going/return, and 2:45 pm appointment time really screwed up the day. But the rad. oncologist is “happy” with how well it apparently went! Have my next consultation/appointment June 8th. They’ll do a PSA and expect the reading to be negligible/nearly zero. Fingers crossed! will update later.


Seed implants for me on the 24th at Siedman. Glad your done with yours. They said 30 days / 5 days a week/ 6 weeks. Between the side effects of open Rad and the length of time back and forth. It's really wonderful if caught early, positive treatment can be had.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Seed implants for me on the 24th at Siedman. Glad your done with yours. They said 30 days / 5 days a week/ 6 weeks. Between the side effects of open Rad and the length of time back and forth. It's really wonderful if caught early, positive treatment can be had.


I have a tumor behind my eye.Got put to sleep and biopsy done.Eye swelled shut for three days.Black and blue and swollen for three weeks.Just now getting close to normal. Biopsy came back lymphoma so I get a pet scan next week to see if its anywhere else.If not than radiation to the eye.Not sure what that will be like


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

fishless said:


> I have a tumor behind my eye.Got put to sleep and biopsy done.Eye swelled shut for three days.Black and blue and swollen for three weeks.Just now getting close to normal. Biopsy came back lymphoma so I get a pet scan next week to see if its anywhere else.If not than radiation to the eye.Not sure what that will be like


Prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fishless said:


> I have a tumor behind my eye.Got put to sleep and biopsy done.Eye swelled shut for three days.Black and blue and swollen for three weeks.Just now getting close to normal. Biopsy came back lymphoma so I get a pet scan next week to see if its anywhere else.If not than radiation to the eye.Not sure what that will be like


Prayers for you that all comes out good. I had radiation to both eyes for 2 weeks every day. The procedure only lasted a min and a half, but the every day thing was hard. The make you a "Chuckie" mask and snap you down to a table so you don't move, really not bad.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I start my 45 radiation therapies Tomorrow. This has been taking a long time! Have to assume my “team” knows what’s best!!


Great News!
Completed the 45 rad treatments two weeks ago, had consultation appointment w/ rad oncologist last Thursday and PSA blood draw. They called yesterday and said the psa was zero(undetectable)! which is what everyone expected(and hopeful for)! I see this Dr again in Dec, my urologist in August(likely to do, or schedule the next hormone injection.) Things looking good at this time.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very good news!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Good for you.I start radiation to the eye in about a week for four weeks .How were your side effects ?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fishless said:


> Good for you.I start radiation to the eye in about a week for four weeks .How were your side effects ?


Ouch. In your eye?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Ouch. In your eye?


Yep,slow growing MALT lymphoma tumor behind the eye . I got put to sleep and eyelid slit,then somehow went back there a got a couple pieces for biopsy .Eye was swollen shut for about a week and took 6 weeks to get back close to normal . Then PET scan because it usually starts somewhere else .Didn't find anything ( cancer ) anywhere else so ,so far I have gotten lucky


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishless said:


> Good for you.I start radiation to the eye in about a week for four weeks .How were your side effects ?


Radiation treatment is very “precise” and painless, doesn’t take but a couple/few minutes per treatment. Side effects mostly, I had low energy level and some urinary/bowel(minor) issues with my treatment protocol(due to the relative close proximity to the prostate gland). Prayers for you fish! You will be fine!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Radiation treatment is very “precise” and painless, doesn’t take but a couple/few minutes per treatment. Side effects mostly, I had low energy level and some urinary/bowel(minor) issues with my treatment protocol(due to the relative close proximity to the prostate gland). Prayers for you fish! You will be fine!


Thank you .I really wasn't sure what to expect .Thanks again,much appreciated


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Had follow up yesterday with my urologist. He was very “positive” and pleased with my progress, and latest PSA reading-ZERO(which is great-and ‘what’ they hoped to achieve!) Gave me second 6 month hormone shot, elbow bump and said “see you in 3 mos. after next psa test in November”. I feel good, optimistic!, strong(starting to get my “pep” back). Looking forward to cooler Fall fishing, kinda missed a lot so far this year!
Fish, how's it going?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Had follow up yesterday with my urologist. He was very “positive” and pleased with my progress, and latest PSA reading-ZERO(which is great-and ‘what’ they hoped to achieve!) Gave me second 6 month hormone shot, elbow bump and said “see you in 3 mos. after next psa test in November”. I feel good, optimistic!, strong(starting to get my “pep” back). Looking forward to cooler Fall fishing, kinda missed a lot so far this year!
> Fish, how's it going?


Since we are giving updates ... I had 17 low dose radiation to eye orbit .Not bad at all .Lost bottom eye lashes anda little redness in corner of eye . Last treatment July 22nd.Saw oncologist yesterday.Eye looks and feels better .Oncologist said they don't do scans for Stage 1 follow up unless new symptoms .Eye looks better,bulging has went down so thought is tumor has shrunk and will continue to shrink.See him again in 3 months .Thanks for the prayers gentlemen .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Latest Update in case anyone is following. Had my quarterly update with rad. oncologist. He said he is totally “happy“ with my status, he did a psa-still “undetectable”. Great news! And have recovered abt 80% of my(pre-treatment) energy level. I scheduled a precautionary colonoscopy last week just to be on the safe side. It came back “clean”-and at 75 yrs., the enterologist said it should be the “last one” I’ll need!! Hmmm!😕
Didn’t get in much Fall fishing(2 trips), too much yard work to catch up on(mowing, leaf collection, garden cleanup, cuttin/splittin/stackin winter heating firewood). Very time consuming jammed between all the RAIN we had! Hoping to get on the ice this winter(if not too long a walk, and IF we Do get any)! Thanks for the healing prayers(God is Great!), they have helped alot! Much appreciated!
Merry Christmas/Happy New Year-to All! Hoping 2022 is great year, for all of us!


----------

